# Testing my first port package of zpaqfranz: search for volunteers



## Deleted member 67440 (Apr 11, 2021)

I need help trying my first archiving
program package (zpaqfranz)
on large versions and configurations of FreeBSD.

Essentially it works as a kind of super-powered 7z.

I've been using it for years, but only recently
did the related /usr/ports "package"
(next step will be the binary pkg add)

It should be installable with something like this

```
mkdir /tmp/testme
cd /tmp/testme
wget http://www.francocorbelli.it/zpaqfranz/ports-51.10.tar.gz
tar -xvf ports-51.10.tar.gz
make install clean
```

A single executable will (mabye!) be created: /usr/local/bin/zpaqfranz
(it doesn't leave junk lying around, it's easy to take out)

If I can make it a "reliable" installation
I will try to get it into the standard ports tree.

It's opensource








						GitHub - fcorbelli/zpaqfranz: Deduplicating archiver with encryption and paranoid-level tests. Swiss army knife for the serious backup and disaster recovery manager. Ransomware neutralizer. Win/Linux/Unix
					

Deduplicating archiver with encryption and paranoid-level tests. Swiss army knife for the serious backup and disaster recovery manager. Ransomware neutralizer. Win/Linux/Unix - GitHub - fcorbelli/z...




					github.com
				




Thanks for any feedback.

PS should not require more than 1 minute,
I worked hard to make a single .cpp


----------



## SirDice (Apr 13, 2021)

fcorbelli said:


> I've been using it for years, but only recently
> did the related /usr/ports "package"
> (next step will be the binary pkg add)


Run it though a `poudriere testport` run. That will test the packaging and a few other things. Make sure it doesn't complain about anything.


----------

